# Gasp! Marble bettas change colors this quickly??



## kpullen89

I've only had Isis for a week or so and I've noticed his marbling has darkened on his tail and seems to be spreading throughout his fins. He's even got more patches on his body and face. Can these changes happen this fast? I'm amazed! I've never had a marble betta change on me like this.

Here's some progressive photos of how his colors have changed...
Day 1...

















Couple days later...his marbling seems a bit darker. His ventral fins got some color.









Photos taken yesterday.. he's got more color in his tail and is showing small patches his body and face.
















^mr. grumpy gills!


----------



## fleetfish

Oh man he's cute! Thats what I love about marbles, they're never the same as when you first got them.


----------



## bettafish15

Yaye! Marbles are so fun! Mine was orange with blue streaks in his fins when I got him, and now hes got black speckles everywhere within a couple months! Marbles are the best, I dont think I'll ever get a non marble <3


----------



## vilmarisv

Oh, yes they do!!
Your betta's colors are beautiful! Such a big difference, that blue is really bright and lovely!

I have a new marble boy I received only 2 days ago and the difference is shocking! He looks like a totally different fish!
Here's my little guy:
(the first picture is the breeder's picture, the second is from Tuesday when he got here, and the third is from this morning!)


----------



## shinybetta

Yep! That is actually pretty slow for a marble. Some have been known to go from entirely white to entirely blue in two days!


----------



## kpullen89

Oh wow! I didn't know they could change that fast. That's awesome! I love the colors of your marble, vilmarisv!


----------



## AngelicScars

It just looks like he colored up. A lot of bettas do that after being put in a better environment. :-D


----------



## FuulieQ

I wonder about the biology of that, how do they do it?


----------



## Dontpanic

I just can't get over how much I freakin' love his cat eye!


----------



## chelsmarie23

Aw! He's so perty!!


----------



## 1fish2fish

Part of it could be he's just coloring up, that in conjunction with him being a marble could be why it's going so fast. He's a handsome boy


----------



## animallover4lyfe

yes yes, marbles change soo quickly ! 
heres a pic of my marble (left is before, when i got him from thailand) and then after, several months later...)
Now he is completely done changing, and looks exactly like on the right.


----------



## Pekemom

He is so pretty!! Lots of good luck with him...


----------



## kpullen89

Wow animallover! That looks like a totally different fish. Gorgeous though!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe

kpullen89 said:


> Wow animallover! That looks like a totally different fish. Gorgeous though!!


i know i know, thats why i posted here, I wanted to show ppl how much they can change, ahahah i swear its the same fish!!!


----------

